# No output, Generac 7550exl...



## whoisbigman (Sep 15, 2014)

Short story is Generac 7550exl generator is 10 years old, always starts and works fine. Recently pulled out to start and make sure all is good and only getting 8 volts out from 120 outlet. Opened up panel and all wires look good, opened back of generator and it is Chinese to me... Where do I begin. Have volt/ohm meter and tools and enough knowledge to get in trouble. Help please.


----------



## whoisbigman (Sep 15, 2014)

To clarify... Only 8 volts anywhere. 8 volts north of breakers.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Watch this video on flashing a dead gen using a drill:


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

i never really understood why "reflashing" should be necessary. arent magnets permanent? my neighbor had a genny he bought about 15 years ago and he never used it (it was still boxed up) until hurricane irene hit and it worked fine. other people seem to have issues that require reflashing.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

The magnets used in most generators are not permanent magnets. The voltage applied to the rotor can be varied so as to regulate the output voltage of the generator. The rotor itself does become magnetized slightly during use.

In the above case, since the generator is making some voltage "flashing" probably won't help. Check the voltage on the 240 volt outlets, what do you have? I believe there are brushes on this generator. Make sure the slip rings are clean and that the brushes are making contact.


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

non permanent magnets, ok that makes sense. wonder if my briggs has per or non perm?


----------

